# Peeing doe/buck won't breed-need advice



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a newbie and have 2 does and 1 buck. Both does have litters (my first) that are 6 weeks old. I am trying to breed the does again. I was able to breed one doe this past weekend without any problem. Bam-bam-bam and he had mated with her 3 x. The other doe is a different story. This last litter was her first litter. 

My problem is that either the doe or the buck or BOTH pee immediately upon putting her in his cage. He then seems to have no interest in mating with her. He either spends 20 minutes only grooming her and sniffing around at the pee or he does nothing but sit there. She doesn't run from him or anything. He just doesn't mount her and try. The doe and the buck did similar things last time when they mated but at least they did get the job done. I've tried now for 6 days. 

Any advice? I have tried wiping the pee up with a lysol wipe but that doesn't seem to do anything but cause another distraction.


----------



## jolly rabbit (Apr 30, 2012)

iam gonna suggest 2 things to try. One is putting them in a neutral area to to the deed, this sometimes works. (another cage, exercise pen) or put them in cages next to each other overnight sometimes that will get both of them ready. Good luck


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

tradeing cages for a day is another trick to try to get all the spraying and sniffing out of the way and haveem in a romantic mood  . try to keep a close eye on em when first introduced . there was a doe I thought was open and would not adsept the buck I kept trying her till I luckily noticed her carrying hay around in her mouth so I gave her a nest box and she kindled that night . she had been bred on the first time and I had missed it not the rabbits . Sooo if she continues to refuse the buck paltiplate her 10 days from the first visit .I also have have had a doe reject my first choice of a buck and when I put her in with another compleat the task no trouble .


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Arnie. I am 99.9% sure nothing has happened between them. I pretty much stand right beside the cage because my cages are hanging and they swing a lot when this is going on-or should IF something would go on! 

I did do some cage switching last time and hoped I wouldn't have to do that this time. I don't have any vacant cages right now so to switch cages, I'd have to move her last bun and nestbox out. I was trying to leave at least one or two with her because I've heard that makes it easier to breed them again. Guess I'll rethink that one too!


----------



## Harvey_Birdman (Jul 5, 2012)

You could try red lipstick and high heels. J/K

Do you have a diffrent buck you could try her with? That would seem like the easiest solution. See if she will breed a diffrent buck. If she will then you would know she just doesn't like that feller.

ETA: I am a novice at best so my suggestion may not be the best, it is just what I would do. Be it wrong or right.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Harvey, I think your suggestion is good, but unfortunately I only have one buck... I am very space confined so I haven't figured out a way to enlarge my herd. I let myself get caught up in an emotional buy and bought a young doe as a future breeder and I should have bought a buck instead or saved the space to use for a buck bunny from my litter as a future breeding buck. I love 'em all and now see that if it weren't for the space issue, I'd already bought a breeding pair I saw on Craig's list. I can hardly keep my finger off the key pad of my phone! 

To remedy this problem (I hope), I moved all the bunnies that were still with the doe to a separate bunny cage with their litter mates and did the cage switch with the buck. Something's gotta give here!


----------



## Harvey_Birdman (Jul 5, 2012)

Are there any other breeders nearby that you could get buck service from? I have loand a buck for breeding in the past, but I am not sure if that in normal. It wouldn't hurt to ask a local breeder the worst they could do is say no.


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

Harvey, I have wondered the same thing.... I can see both sides of the deal having some hesitations.... they don't know what diseases I might bring in and I don't know what diseases they might have to potentially give to mine. I know I'd treat their buck supremely if they loaned it to me. He'd go back spoiled rotten!


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

See my post on Infected Rectum for an update... I figured it out.


----------

